# Need help with finish on built-in



## gau17 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi guys,

I just recently finished building a small built-in entertainment unit. I was wondering what type of paint most people use. I was looking to paint it white. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had good success with Rustoleum's American Accents acrylic latex on painted furniture pieces I've made.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I do quite a bit of painting and can't emphasize enough the importance of a good primer. On new indoor wood, I would probably go with Zinsser B I N. It's white, shellac based and will dry quickly.
For paint, though it's a very high dollar item, you just can't beat Sherwin-Williams Duration. I have used it a few times and love it. One coat will probably be enough.
A couple of things...
Scuff sand after the primer has dried and before the next coat of primer/paint.
Blow/vac/or tack off the surfaces before the next coat
The higher the sheen with paint, the better the durability.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

What material did you use? MDF, birch ply, crappy overseas potluck ply? The best paint and primer in the world isn't going to disguise and ugly open grain surface unless you close it up first. I also like the BIN shellac based primer. I'm still on the fence with the finish of non-alkyd paints, but I do love the convenience.


----------



## gau17 (Apr 5, 2007)

I used cabinet grade birch ply from HD.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been very pleased with Coronado, Tough Shield, Polyurethane Semi-Gloss enamel. It is easy to brush or roll on. Leaves a stroke free look on the finish. This is the only white I use at home or on a rental property even though it is in the mid $30 bracket at my local paint store.

George


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

gau17 said:


> I used cabinet grade birch ply from HD.


That's good...:thumbsup: Like I mentioned, you want to seal up the grain. The easiest way is to use a shellac based sanding sealer. Spray or brush on first coat, let the grain stand up and dry. Knock it down with something like a 150 grit paper and repeat until you have a nice smooth surface. Apply your primer and sand that with a finer grit when it's dry. You could try painting the surfaces with the small sponge rollers. The dense foam for smoother surfaces. The better quality paint you use, the nicer it should cover and level out.

If you have any wood filler on any of the surfaces make sure they are primed and sanded uniform (flat) to the surrounding areas. Un primed filler will "flash" and have no sheen when you paint over it and stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## mlightfoot (May 13, 2008)

I just put the last coat of paint on a 6' x 6.5' hutch I built for a client. I used a maple plywood for most but did use some of the cabinet grade birch from hd. I lucked out that the birch is not very visible because the grain showed through the paint but the maple ply did not. I used SW primer and oil based paint. I used the white foam rollers from hd as well. I should have read joesdad's comments before I started. Good luck.


----------



## gau17 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for a help. You guys are great here. Hopefully i can have it finished and show you guys my results.


----------

